# Info on Gissi



## rfrford (Aug 27, 2020)

Looking to relocate to Gissi but need info on the area before committing to buy a country house
Want to offer holiday accommodation - is this viable in this area
Any info greatly appreciated


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

At the moment, the tourist industry is in a very "iffy" situation - what with the travel restrictions due to the pandemic, Brexit and all those uncertainties, and questions about how long it will take for international travel to get back to anything like pre-pandemic levels.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Gissi is too far from the beach to cater to that. Too far from the mountains to cater for hiking.

I guess in theory a large enough place could be turned into a farm stay.

Gissi is nice. The people are nice. But I don't know who you're expecting to rent to. Have you defined your market?


----------



## bonviveur (Sep 1, 2014)

From my experience of living in Abruzzo and renting out my own house there, I would definitely say choose someone near an attraction and that's not too far from the airport. I've noticed, especially on Air BnB, that there isn't much choice in terms of decent self-catering accommodation along the coast so a possibility might be to buy a country house that's only slightly inland so you get the best of both worlds. This means your guests can have fun days out on the beach and explore the beautiful Abruzzan coastline. I would also add that consumer confidence has taken a battering this year in terms of travel but you'll have time to prepare (hopefully) for a better year next year. Good luck with your project!

Julia
Facebook Admin Italy


----------

